# Toro pulley needed



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello all I have a toro 524 that has the 1 inch shaft. I am looking to place a 6.5 clone engine on it to make it more dependable then the 5hp Tec. The problem I have is the the 1invh pulley will not fit on the clones 3/4 inch shaft. So I would like to find the 3/4 pulley which I believe is still the same size as the 1 inch one. Let me know if anyone has one or suggestions. I have also looked at sleeves but they are a but salty at $25-$30 shipped. I believe the toro 521 and 524 and some other models had the 3/4 inch pulley's.

I also have pics is the current pulley I will post later.
Thanks Jay


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Lots of options on ebay:
pulley items - Get great deals on Snow Blowers items on eBay.com!

Ordered from these people a few times:
Pulleys & Idlers

These people don't list pulleys, but if you can get a part number and put it into their part number search you will probably be able to order it.
Lawn Mower Parts

Stopped by a retail store from these people once. They keep their pulleys by the electric motors and not the lawn more parts.
Tractor Supply Company - Home

Here are some other sites I have bookmarked for future research, but never ordered from:
Small Engine Warehouse: Sleeve-34-1x220 - Misc Sleeve, 2.20" Long, to go from 3/4" shaft to 1" shaft including a stepped key from 3/16" to 1/4"
Bushing, Reducer, Pk3 - Reducing Bushings - Bushings - Power Transmission : Grainger Industrial Supply
Pulleys
https://www.surpluscenter.com/powerTrans.asp?catname=powerTrans
Phoenix Mfg. Company, Inc. Pulleys
Sheaves - Sheaves and Pulleys - Power Transmission - Grainger Industrial Supply
V-Belt Supplier - V Belts - Mower Belts - Kevlar Belts, Industrial Belts - Agricultural Belts.
Mowtownusa Lawn Mower Parts
TurfTractor, Clutches, Tires, Attachments, Parts and Accessories FAST SHIPPING
TulsaEngineWarehouse.com - How To Guide: Repowering With A New Engine
Partstree.com - Genuine replacement parts for Toro, Echo, Husqvarna, Cub Cadet, Troy Bilt, Lawn Boy (Lawnboy), lawn equipment (lawn mowers, saws, blowers, trimmers, snow blowers) and Tecumseh, Kohler and Briggs and Stratton Engines.
Lawn Mower Parts
Banta Saw - Small Engine Parts and Accessories - Home Page


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, that's an impressive list you've put together there Shryp. I know who I'm going to call when I need help finding something!

You could also try taking your pulley to your local hardware store, or snowblower dealer and tell them you need one this size to fit a 3/4" shaft.


----------

